# HELP PLEASE!!!



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, as most of you know I just got back from my trip back home and it went great! Mia had a wonderful time!! Only, my mom and family thought it was ok to rub Mia's coat back and forth (giving her a massage as they put it) and now she has MAJOR matting! I am sure that this is also due to her harness and the t-shirt I had on her. I just dont know what to do! There is one matt by her leg that I may just have to cut out, and I REALLY dont want to do that!! What do you suggest that I do? She HATES being brushed and will not sit still for me! Her coat is not even that long!!!







ANY advise would be helpful! I think that I am going to purchase some CC products right now! I have been putting it off because they are kind of $$$$$!!!! Which type of harness do you use on your malts? What about collars? I put a collar on Mia when she is in her carrier so that she doesnt jump out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You need to put some conditioner directly on the mats, let set a few minutes and brush out one by one holding onto the root of the mat so it won't pull the skin as much. You might try Chi infusion serum or Pantene spray on/leave in conditioner. Both work well for this type of problem. 

BE SURE TO SATURATE THE MAT COMPLETELY with the conditioner and let set a few minutes before attempting to brush.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

> You need to put some conditioner directly on the mats, let set a few minutes and brush out one by one holding onto the root of the mat so it won't pull the skin as much. You might try Chi infusion serum or Pantene spray on/leave in conditioner. Both work well for this type of problem.
> 
> BE SURE TO SATURATE THE MAT COMPLETELY with the conditioner and let set a few minutes before attempting to brush.[/B]


This is absolutely the first step, I would also add, that you should try to pull the matts out with your fingers, or better yet the end of a rat tail comb before taking the brush to them.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks! I will do that right now!!! I was looking at CC website and looking through the brushes but am confused as to which one to purchase! Some are $50 and I dont have that much to spend on a brush at this time as well as the products! Any advice as to which brush is best at a reasonable price!? Also, which products should I try? I wanted to try the system kit first, but unsure as to which one to get! Should I get the White on White or the Day to Day?

one more thing.....sorry!


Do you think that Mia's not liking to be brushed has to do with the poor quality of brush that I have? I purchased it from Target. The brissles are not sharp or anything, but maybe it might hurt her? I dont know, just thinking out loud...


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Do you think that Mia's not liking to be brushed has to do with the poor quality of brush that I have? I purchased it from Target. The brissles are not sharp or anything, but maybe it might hurt her? I dont know, just thinking out loud...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of it is because she is just a baby-- and yes, part could be the cheap brushes and combs. I never thought a comb and brush could make a difference, but the CC comb and brush slide through the hair so easily, never catching, never pulling. They are wonderful.

Good luck with the mats! I hope they come out!


----------



## wallysparents1212 (Apr 4, 2007)

We went on our honeymoon. My mom washed our puppy and did not brush his coat!! We use a detangler/conditioner for dogs and a matting comb/brush. After leaving the conditioner in for a few minutes (which has a pleasant smell!) we separated what we could by hand then brushed the rest out. There were a few spots we had to cut out but the groomer did a great job of blending it in. We also use it after his baths. Try PetSmart, the clear detangler/conditioner. It's about $7. 

Good luck!!


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

You can get cowboy magic it is sold at most farm stores the carry horse shampoo and it is at some Petsmart stores. It is a oil that is just for matted horse main and tails it works great you rub it into the mat and let it stand 5 to 10 minutes then take a comb and pick through the mat to get it to bust up. It should slip right out, I hope you don't have to cut it.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I tried the conditioner but Mia ran away when I tried to comb it out! I dont know what to do!!! Why does she hate being brushed?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I tried the conditioner but Mia ran away when I tried to comb it out! I dont know what to do!!! Why does she hate being brushed?[/B]


Probably she doesn't understand what you are doing, she hates to hold still, and it probably hurts some.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

How do I get her to hold still!!! 

Any suggestions on a NON-MATTING harness?


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What is the difference between the Gold series brushes and the buttercombs?


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

> What is the difference between the Gold series brushes and the buttercombs?[/B]



Brushes and combs are not the same. The Gold series brush would be your best bet. Its about 35 bucks. Combs are great for the face. Silk spirits works well for mats from CC. I would recommend trying the CC day to day kit to start off. You can use it more frequently than the white on white. I use the white on white on Chico about every two weeks. But the day to day I bathe him about every 4 days. Take your Target brush and give it to someone with a short hair breed dog or Throw it away! The CC brush or AllSystems brush will be alot less painful. When you groom put a couple treats in your hand and give them occasionally during grooming. and also speak in a Loving voice saying how good the pup is while you groom.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359535
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply! I will get the gold series brush for sure!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I found the gold series brush to be the same as the other. The gold wears off in no time too LOL


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

> I found the gold series brush to be the same as the other. The gold wears off in no time too LOL[/B]


What do you mean you found it to be the same as the other? the other brush that I have from target? or the other CC brushes?


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359600
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I use a Puppia harness. I bought it from a supplier on ebay but they have them on line in some of the higher end pet stores. It's a great harness and doesn't seem to mat the fur like others.


----------



## nikjoshkatie (Oct 25, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=359604
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nikjoshkatie (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi, I was just wondering if the Puppia harness has a design name. I really like the look of it and have been searching the internet for it but can't find any the same. Many thanks, Donna


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

OK


1. Mia is just a tiny bit older than mine and mine is going thru the "hair change" thing I have to brush her daily
2. When I went to NJ for a week no one combed them and then decided to do me a "favor" and wash them and blow dry them
3. It took me about a week to get out all the "hidden" knots (leave that conditioner on there for awhile) and try gently pulling the knots apart. 
4. I tried unknoting them while bathing and then again after before I blow dried.
5. I have the #1 All Systems brush which was alot better than my old brush but I bought the 27mm Gold Series CC brush and it glides right thru their hair
6. Try having a petting session with her and relax she probably feels your tension when brushing her...I pet them and untangle pet them and untangle or even give them a toy or treat to side track her when you are combing

Lastly patience & patience....LOL.....Good Luck!!


OH and Chattiesmom makes excellent silk harnesses that reduce the chances in mating.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I spent 3 hours yesterday (Saturday) trying to comb Rylee and gave up. Then I spent from 9 AM till 4PM (Sunday) to finish combing and bathing her. I am exhausted. Just want you to know I feel your pain. I have boughten all top of the line products Rylee has panic attacks when I want to groom her. I never put anything on Rylee and never ever a collar. I have a harness but I too have heard that silk are the best in that they prevent matting.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I just cut out the mats. I know if you have a show dog that is not really an option, but if this is the case you are probably wrapping and conditioning the hair to a degree we pet owners would never be able to achieve! So, for a pet I just think cutting out the mats are best. If you continually cause discomfort to your pet while grooming then they are not going to get really good with the whole grooming experience, at least that is my opinion. So, if you have a pet and have no plans for showing, but like to keep them in full or semi-full coat then cut out the mats. It doesn't hurt, makes the grooming session less stressful (for both!) and really, with all that hair who can tell? And even if it is in a place that is obvious, how long is that going to last? Two weeks? A month? Their hair grows so very fast and is so thick and full that you don't notice where you've had to clip out mats and it doesn't traumatize your baby about grooming.

If you comb every day or at least every other day you will see these mats much less frequently. I am sure you do that already, but as a Malt mom I didn't do as well in the first five years with my first Malt, and it made a HUGE difference.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Matting is so fun to deal with! (not) Someone mentioned using *Cowboy Magic Detangler & Shine* for dematting in the past. I did try it and I like it very much for getting the deep set in mats out. It's thick and you work it into the mat and then starting at the ends work the mat out. It helps prevent coat breakage while detangling. Its the best I have ever used rather it be people or pet (animal) products. Its not cheap to purchase but worth it in the long run. 
I have two older puppies (one 10 months old, the other 11months old) who came into season together and just did a trip on their coats riding each other. I looked at them and thought "well here goes their coats". I planned on showing them in the future. I got mats out that were to the skin. It wasn't too hard on either one of them either. And there was a lot of them! The whole non show side of Juliet.
I have also tried the shampoo and conditioner. I don't like them for my type of coats. It makes mine poofy. Maltese hair is supposed to lay flat as you can get it to the body. 
JMO 
Tina


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Someone posted this tip for me when I was struggling with Dakota - a seam ripper to use to split the mats. It is an essential grooming tool as far as I'm concerned!

I use it in conjunction with cornstarch baby powder - first I put the powder all over the knot & use my fingers to pry apart what I can - then use the seam ripper to slice through & make the mat even smaller. Then brush, then comb.

If you are thinking of your budget - try the #1 All Systems pin brush from PetEdge - I think its around $12 - it's what I was using before I got the CC Gold Series brush. IMO - the CC brush is a better brush for us, although I did use the #1 All Systems one for months before I got the CC, and I loved it at the time.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

didn't really read the rest, so sorry if this is repeated. 

if all else fails (with conditioning the matt and trying to comb it out), then use a seam ripper and start near the skin and try to slice it down the center. when it's separated then you can try to comb it out, if it's still too matted to comb out with out yanking, then try the seam ripper again in a different spot, again cutting away from the skin.
i do that on my dogs and you can't tell it was done. 

i use a step in harness, as it's easiest for us. as soon as they walk in the door i can snap it right off them when i unhook the leash.


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

I use cowboy magic and I love it. It`s the best I have found so far. As far as her not letting you brush her. Put her up on a counter oh table where you stand over her. This will show her you are the dominate one and use lots of treats when she is still. I would do it for short periods. Like 15 mins a day till she learns . I go to a groomers forum and a lot of them swear by Best Shot products. There is no prebath brushing , there products detangle as you bathe them. I just recieved the Best shot products yesterday. After I use them I will post on here how they did. Most all the groomers on that forum say no to prebath brushing. I have also read you always dematt after bath , they say much easier after the dirt is out. Now I know I have always heard brush brush before bath. My self I have founds it is much easier to get mats out after bath. Any who you can go to Best Shot site and read about there products.


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

Please excuse my complete ignorance...but what does CC stand for? I'd like a good brush myself, but am not following what kind this is that you are all talking about? THANKS!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've used the Cowboy magic for years and years...it is expensive, but a bottle will last you forever. I get it at a feed store.


----------



## Bubbaviny (Sep 20, 2007)

> I use cowboy magic and I love it. It`s the best I have found so far. As far as her not letting you brush her. Put her up on a counter oh table where you stand over her. This will show her you are the dominate one and use lots of treats when she is still. I would do it for short periods. Like 15 mins a day till she learns . I go to a groomers forum and a lot of them swear by Best Shot products. There is no prebath brushing , there products detangle as you bathe them. I just recieved the Best shot products yesterday. After I use them I will post on here how they did. Most all the groomers on that forum say no to prebath brushing. I have also read you always dematt after bath , they say much easier after the dirt is out. Now I know I have always heard brush brush before bath. My self I have founds it is much easier to get mats out after bath. Any who you can go to Best Shot site and read about there products.[/B]


Hi. What is a web site called for Best Shot? And where can I get Cowboy magic?
Thanks.
Diana.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Please excuse my complete ignorance...but what does CC stand for? I'd like a good brush myself, but am not following what kind this is that you are all talking about? THANKS![/B]


Chris Christensen products here is a link to 2 websites that sell the products. http://www.showdogstore.com/index.asp?Page...amp;Category=88 http://www.needsndesires.com/usastore/usaBrushCCGold.php



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=462086
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my Cowboy Magic at a feed store. Like where they sell feed for animals (horses & farm animals, ect.) in bulk.


----------

